# The Beretta Wheel has Morphed



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No more "wheel" -- Sorry...

Just the guys in marching formation now :mrgreen::mrgreen:

I got rid of my railed models and compacts. I only like the balance of the non railed, fullsize models... I could tell a difference in the balance of the models with a rail.. More front heavy...

After you've owned almost everything at one point or another, you figure out what ya like best... I've gone all in...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice formation, inspection ready.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow Shipwreck, that is nice. I wish I had that many Berettas.


----------

